# Home Made Protein Bars



## AnaSCI (Sep 30, 2003)

Homemade Protein bars..... 
Ingredients: 
1/2 cup (8 tbsp) Fat-free cream cheese 
6 tbsp Reduced-Fat Natural Peanut Butter 
4 scoops Chocolate Whey Protein (i used isopure) 
about 1/8 cup Eggbeaters Egg Substitute 
1 packet Nestle Carnation Fat-free hot cocoa mix 
1/2 cup raw oatmeal (regular, slow cooking) 
Splenda artificial sweetener (amt. depends on how sweet you want them) 

-Heat cream cheese and PB in the microwave until soft. Mix well 
-Add splenda until it's sweet 
-Add a little of the Eggbeaters 
-Add Protein and mix well. It will be hard to mix at first but will eventually mix in. 
-Add Nestle Hot-cocoa mix and mix well. If it needs to be wetter, add more of the Eggbeaters 
-When you get a nice, play-doh conssistancy, add oats and mix. 
-Lightly spray wax paper with cooking spray. 
-Place dough on wax paper and press out to desired thickness 
-Chill in refrigerator for a while 
-Cut into bars 

**Nutritional info (for the whole recipe. divide as you like): 
Calories- 1288 
Fat- 36 g (8 g saturated) 
Carbs- 74 g (16 g fiber) 
Protein - 160 g 

The ratio comes out to be: 
Protein- 50% 
Carbs- 25% 
Fat- 25% 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Powerstroke (Feb 4, 2004)

Dammit, they sound pretty good. How many bars does the recipe make?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 4, 2004)

Powerstroke said:
			
		

> Dammit, they sound pretty good. How many bars does the recipe make?


 

about 5 depending how big or small you make them, it all depends


----------



## Powerstroke (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool, I'm going to have to try 'em.


----------



## rowingdude (Mar 7, 2006)

How do they taste?


----------

